# Locomotive spins wheels



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

I got a gently used Bachmann "the explorer" train set. After getting the track laid out, the locomotive just sits and spins its wheels, maybe moving a few inches (forward or backward) power doesnt seem to be an issue. 
The track looks clean, but i cleaned a large section anyway, no change.
The wheels on the locomotive are good, but i cleaned them as much as i could, no change. 
I can see the wheels spin on the front section of the locomotive, but not the rear (not sure it all are supposed to or not)
2nd part of question, its in HO scale, but do i need to buy a bachmann locomotive? Or will any ho work on this setup? I am gonna buy another one, but am lost on which one will work. Not trying to spend too much $50 or so
Im a noob, kinda lost here.


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

Forgot one thing, i thought maybe it needed to be weighted so i put a very heavy padlock on top and it would go around the track (top heavy but it did work)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Any HO scale locomotive will work on the Bachman set.....maybe search for used Athearn “blue box” locomotives....there are literally millions of them out there, and they are very inexpensive, but reliable......

The problem you have is that the cars are all heavy metal ones, and the locomotive can’t pull them because of the excessive weight.....I’m not sure why Bachman thought those cars were a good idea.....

You would be better off with lighter weight plastic rolling stock with metal wheels....


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Any HO scale locomotive will work on the Bachman set.....maybe search for used Athearn “blue box” locomotives....there are literally millions of them out there, and they are very inexpensive, but reliable......
> 
> The problem you have is that the cars are all heavy metal ones, and the locomotive can’t pull them because of the excessive weight.....I’m not sure why Bachman thought those cars were a good idea.....
> 
> You would be better off with lighter weight plastic rolling stock with metal wheels....


It literally cant pull iteself, i never even hooked up the cars. Thats what makes me think somethinf inside is binding up. Its a really nice die cast car too. Thanka for the advice, headin to ebay now


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

Just got this bad boy, and since its plain black maybe i can paint the iowa interstate logos on it. Win win, thanks for info $30 is better than $60....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you seeing the wheels of both trucks spinning but not moving the loco? Thart would be very unusual.
If only one truck spins, the other may be a dummy. Or the 'drive' to the
other truck could be broken. (The 'drive' could be a 'dogbne' or a rubber band)...if so it would be a serious drag since the
wheels would likely be locked. Take the shell off and send us a clear close up photo.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Cooperdog said:


> Just got this bad boy, and since its plain black maybe i can paint the iowa interstate logos on it. Win win, thanks for info $30 is better than $60....


You do realize that the loco you bought is a “dummy”.....which means no motor.....


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> You do realize that the loco you bought is a “dummy”.....which means no motor.....


What? It said it runs in the description, i thought dummy meant that it wasnt painted


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

Ok, would this one work then? Has motor, gears, isnt a dummy, etc? It says new....

I feel.like a dummy with this jargan, not sure why they dummy one said it was tested and it runs if it doesnt have a motor in it


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Cooperdog said:


> Ok, would this one work then? Has motor, gears, isnt a dummy, etc? It says new....
> 
> I feel.like a dummy with this jargan, not sure why they dummy one said it was tested and it runs if it doesnt have a motor in it


Yes, that Bachman Spectrum Locomotive is nice, you should be happy with it, especially for only $40.00....

You have to be wary of descriptions on eBay......yes, it runs like a dummy locomotive should run (ie: it rolls).....although it says RTR, that only means that you pull it out of the box and put it on the tracks and it’s ready to roll....and even that is not entirely true, as I see the handrails would need to be added, along with other small detail parts.....

FYI....”Undecorated” means unpainted....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If I had to guess, I would say it needs traction tires.

The left front wheel looks like it has a flange unless it's just a reflection.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nope, no traction tires on that baby, although some traction assistance would be desirable for this heavy-weight.....I’ve seen dozens of them in train collections, and because it’s die -cast metal, it’s just too heavy to move even itself.....like I said I don’t know why Bachman thought that was a good idea.....


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

I will remove top this weekend, and take pics (hopefully sooner) i read on another forum bullfrog snot helps tires get traction, since i can put my finger or weight on it to make it go, maybe it needs grip on the wheels. 

Since nobody besides one man responded to my questions on ebay i ended up buying this for $60. HOPEFULLY everything works out well for me with this one. Kids are super excited about making a village around the tracks...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry, but the $40.00 Bachman Spectrum is a better locomotive than the IHC one, and it’s cheaper too.....

I know it’s Christmas and there is much excitement all around, but I suggest you slow it down a bit and do some research, and maybe ask more questions here, as there are many members who have decades of experience in this hobby that are willing to help, myself included....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The wheels on your loco don't appear to use 'tires'.
There is usually a slot cut in the wheel where the 'tire' fits.
Also both trucks appear to be powered. Do the
wheels on both trucks spin when the loco is not moving?

Don


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

What did you clean the tracks with? Any slickness on the wheels or track can cause spin outs. Odd recommend cleaning wheels and track with rubbing alcohol.

Also as long as you have the loco there's no reason not to try to add weight top increase traction. Open it up and glue fishing lures, tire weights, etc wherever they won't interfere with the drive.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Keep buying stuff, maybe you'll get lucky!


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Also, if you need cheap lightweight cars check my post in the sale section.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

On locos with sound (DCC), sometimes the magnet of the speaker will attract small metal objects like loose spikes/nails laying in the track..These objects hanging down from the speaker grill will get snagged in the cross ties and keep loco from moving..
I am aware this is not a loco with a speaker. But are you sure nothing is hanging down, getting snagged ?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Eilif said:


> Also as long as you have the loco there's no reason not to try to add weight top increase traction. Open it up and glue fishing lures, tire weights, etc wherever they won't interfere with the drive.


Trust me, that die-cast metal loco does not need any more weight! It’s probably too heavy as it is, which is contributing to the slippage.....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have two locomotives with metal bodies and chassis. I never had a problem with slipping even with a full train. But they have traction tires too.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Most likely the drive to the truck with the non moving wheels is jammed and preventing the loco from moving. You need to take it apart and clean and inspect the dive mechanisms.


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 (Nov 23, 2014)

As Lemonhawk said you have one truck is not working. most likely drive shaft problems. It is not a dummy locomotive. I have a Athearn Genesis big boy that the drive shafts come out of the sockets and only one set of drivers will work until I rearrange them. Too many other projects ahead of fixing it right now.


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

With usps and the 6days for priority my last box had, i needed to order something before the weekend and wait another week. 
As for cleaning the track, i did use rubbing alcohol, but it wasnt dirty, neither were the drive wheels on the locomotive (i dont see the rear turning, but is it supposed too?)
Thanks for the info, as i am sure ill need it tearing into that locomotive and trying to fix it.


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

telltale said:


> On locos with sound (DCC), sometimes the magnet of the speaker will attract small metal objects like loose spikes/nails laying in the track..These objects hanging down from the speaker grill will get snagged in the cross ties and keep loco from moving..
> I am aware this is not a loco with a speaker. But are you sure nothing is hanging down, getting snagged ?


 Nothing hanging down


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

Dennis461 said:


> Keep buying stuff, maybe you'll get lucky!


 Thanks for the advice


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Cooperdog said:


> With usps and the 6days for priority my last box had, i needed to order something before the weekend and wait another week.
> As for cleaning the track, i did use rubbing alcohol, but it wasnt dirty, neither were the drive wheels on the locomotive (i dont see the rear turning, but is it supposed too?)
> Thanks for the info, as i am sure ill need it tearing into that locomotive and trying to fix it.



If one set of wheels isn't turning, there is your problem if both trucks are powered. 

_Are_ both trucks powered? Do wheels on both trucks have pickups for track power?


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

A tip for buying train stuff from ebay. Buy only from sellers who specialize in trains. They at least know what they are selling.

Do not buy from sellers who picked stuff up at estate sales etc. They have no idea what they have.

One way to check is to see what else they are selling. If they have primarily train stuff, they should be safe. If they have a lot of other stuff and little train stuff, skip them.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You said the one set of truck wheels aren't turning/rolling. Basically your trying to run the loco with one truck locked up. Most likely a broken drive shaft to one truck or the cap to the truck tower has come off which allows the worm gear to lift up and not engage the gear teeth.
My best bet is the broken drive shaft, otherwise the wheels could be rolled by hand but not by the motor.


----------



## Cooperdog (Dec 2, 2020)

Got my replacement locomotive in, works great so far. Kids are having a blast. Thanks everyone for the info and help. Will update with pics eventually


----------



## Bonz85 (Sep 16, 2019)

Did you figure out your problem. I can see from the pics that both trucks are powered so as others have said they should spin as well. If there is damage in the rear truck you should be able to remove some gears so you at least can run it.


----------

